# Islamic International Medical College (Riphah) Result Is Out!



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm guessing that few people actually applied here, but I was one of them anyway! But there result is out, and they're telling whether you're being called for the interview or not. So anyway, enter your roll number and good luck. Btw I did get called before you ask.

Riphah Online Admissions


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

I made it too :cool!:


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

me too


----------



## Amna Khan (Oct 19, 2012)

me three


----------



## Amna Khan (Oct 19, 2012)

by the way .. can any one guide me about the interview


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

was there a separate merit list for foreigners? if yes, is my name (Ghani Asif) on it?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

It's not actually a merit list, you just enter your roll number and you get the notification on whether you're called or not. I'm guessing the merit list will be released after the interviews, so that will be for you.


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

I am in too..
Just wanna know.. how many people are they Calling :S Everyone? like LMDC? :S


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Actually I skipped my interview. My name isn't supposed to be anywhere but I was just curious lol


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

*Query*



SS Blue said:


> I am in too..
> Just wanna know.. how many people are they Calling :S Everyone? like LMDC? :S


exactly thats what i wanna know


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Actually I skipped my interview. My name isn't supposed to be anywhere but I was just curious lol


did you give amdc and rlmc?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

No. I'm most likely going to attend skzmdc


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I only know there are 83 seats for local students. I'm probably gonna skip this interview if I get into Shifa, because Shifa's way better.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

can you please guide me bit as you are in islamabad


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

please????????????????


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya sure, what kind of guidance do you need?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

should i go for riphah?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i have 72% aggregate. i have chance in lhr too in rlmc.... what sort of environment is in riphah? i heard there are no extra cirricular activities there....


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> It's not actually a merit list, you just enter your roll number and you get the notification on whether you're called or not. I'm guessing the merit list will be released after the interviews, so that will be for you.


please reply


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I have no idea about Rashid Latif, but yes I'm pretty sure Riphah has very little extracurricular activity. Only in like some 'Sports Week'. The environment in Rawalpindi is like Lahore, they're both in Punjab. But in Rwp, you'll find quite a few more Pathans. Still generally similar. Judging by the entry test in the boys section, apparently a boy said salaam to a female invigilator and got lectured for that. There is zero boy-girl interaction, which isn't actually bad in my opinion, but it depends on person. Also, judging by the invigilators who were actually students, they weren't the most disciplined bunch, especially in handing out papers. So I'd keep Riphah low on my list and use it only as a fall-back option. What about LMDC and Shalimar and all the other colleges in Lahore that aren't that hard to get into. You should go there instead if you ask me.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i applied in shalamar. there is not single extra cirricular activity mentioned in prospectus.i am also sort of islamic. but i am scared of that much restrictions. am really confused now


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

plus when classes are starting in riphah?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i am scared of that much restrictions... i want to enjoy life too with studies.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd suggest you go to Shalamar if you got admission there. The quality of education there is better. Plus yeah restrictions make it difficult cause you're always in fear of not accidentally breaking rules. By the way, there has also been a shooting in Riphah a few years ago, like a student killed his teacher for not giving him good marks. I would certainly not recommend Riphah except as a last resort.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

oh...... pr if i dont get in shalamar .... then no option... i am into yusra too


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> exactly thats what i wanna know



no they called only those people who are in the merit list.. One of my friend checked her merit but it says please check your status after 5 nov


----------



## Bilal Ari (Oct 17, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me what the experience is like at IIMC for foreign students? strict and boring? Just got admission and will be going there so wanting to know what I am getting into.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

is there any short listing again after interviews,,, am alot tense.... they can reject me?


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Shifa or Riphah*



heartbreak said:


> I only know there are 83 seats for local students. I'm probably gonna skip this interview if I get into Shifa, because Shifa's way better.



Me too, but i have been waiting for merit list for SHIFA for quite a long time now. My interview was on 9th October. 
SHIFA is BEST!


----------



## ayin (Oct 7, 2013)

heartbreak said:


> I'm guessing that few people actually applied here, but I was one of them anyway! But there result is out, and they're telling whether you're being called for the interview or not. So anyway, enter your roll number and good luck. Btw I did get called before you ask.
> 
> Riphah Online Admissions


the link you sent isn't working, how can I find out, if I got in?


----------

